# Good gym's in liverpool?



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

anyone know any good ones, just weights really though, not botherd about cardio as i do that on the road!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Where about in liverpool are you?

City Centre - body Power (Oriel st off vauxhall rd)

Barrys Gym - Garston

Gym 21 - Kensington

Gym 2000 - (new ish one opened on smithdown rd, no idea what its like though)


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

the gym group @ liverpool 1, opening soon, £9.99 a month, haven't got a clue whats in there


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

genesis said:


> Where about in liverpool are you?
> 
> City Centre - body Power (Oriel st off vauxhall rd)
> 
> ...


yeah body power,

and there is a small decent one on hawthorn road, terrys gym


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

genesis said:


> Where about in liverpool are you?
> 
> City Centre - body Power (Oriel st off vauxhall rd)
> 
> ...


 there is a **** hot gym in speak a few of the lads go to but i dont no its name, i no the lad that owns it to but ive never asked him what its called lol


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks mate, i just want one that i can go in do me stuff and come out without to much fuss, waiting around? you know of any like that?


----------



## Ljdeveney (Aug 12, 2009)

i had trouble looking around when my old gym shut down,

but for me i found total fitness in switch island Bootle.

£40 a month membership and it has all the old style weight training equipment. bench press, squats bench, t bar row,various barbells , calf machines as well as all the new resistance machines. It basically has everything you need with the weights getting ridiculously heavy!(It is a proper gym so many these days focused on cardio)

Also good bonus is 2 saunas 1 steam room and a cool hydro pool thats like a free massage :thumb: . i normally do my workout eat and drink then when i know i'm fed relax in pool and steam, worth the £40!


----------

